# Is www.theitdepot.com reliable?



## agnels (Jun 5, 2007)

I purchased a DVD Writer and deposited the money directly into their ICICI Bank account. Since then they are not replying to my mails. The first reply giving product information was very fast. Even after 5 days they have not acknowledge receipt of payment. What do i do?


----------



## vandevan (Jun 5, 2007)

I will think not once twice but n+1 times before dealing with them, more so on the internet.
Just view their terms and conditions that appear on their reconstructed website *www.theitdepot.com/terms_conditions.php?PHPSESSID=8b51dc5b505ebc33fd4c5e0947b4e09c and decide for yourself.

I would like the readers to go through and post their comments.


----------



## proton (Jun 6, 2007)

agnels should keep sending an email a day and if they do not respond within a week,post the matter here for all to know.he may also contact his local banker and check whether the payment has been credited to their account and the date on which it was credited to their account and confront theitdepot with that data.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

Arent they Criminals? 
see below what i saw in:
*warranties; all products sold "as-is" or "with all faults"
*All items sold through theitdepot.com are sold "as-is" or "with all faults." the entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. should any of these items prove defective, do not function, or function improperly in any way following their purchase, the buyer, and not the manufacturer, distributor, or theitdepot.com, assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repair.
*www.theitdepot.com/terms_conditions.php?PHPSESSID=8b51dc5b505ebc33fd4c5e0947b4e09c
* 
*Now is it good?Lets prosecute them.


----------



## proton (Jun 7, 2007)

Can a seller direct a buyer straight to the manufacturer  absolving  himself (the seller) of any responsibility on a product sold by him?  Definitely this question must have cropped up many times. Curious, I made a quick websearch and    VOILA…….. there it is.

*ncdrc.nic.in/1_1_2.html                
1.7-3 Who should be sued by a consumer - manufacturer or seller - Generally when a consumer finds defect in the goods, he sues the person from whom he bought the goods. Reason being privity of contract.If the defect is a manufacturing defect, the consumer may sue the manufacturer also along with the seller. This is an option with the consumer. Thus the manufacturer is a possible party, and not a necessary party.

And then a report from tribune dated Sunday,April 8, 2007
*www.tribuneindia.com/2007/20070408/spectrum/rights.htm

Put briefly, the consumer has the option to sue the seller or manufacturer or both.


----------



## boosters (Jun 7, 2007)

You can buy also from Registered Miracle Softwares Whether you are Buying Hardware or Softwares visit us at www.miraclextreme.com


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 8, 2007)

Check the website www.computerwarehousepricelist.com Click on "about us" "Policies" and "FAQ" buttons and read through.
What a contrast when compared to theitdepot! 
Attitude and fair trade practices do matter to the buyer.
I would rather prefer to deal with computerwarehouse than theitdepot, if I choose to buy online.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

^ but that site lacks information reg products vastly,no pics no info just the price! Illya?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Never Heard About This Site.


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 8, 2007)

thesedays one cant even trust his own city's vendor and u are purchasing items online and that too in india...
people are gettin lazier and lazier day by day...


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Jun 8, 2007)

AFAIK ITDEPOT is reliable...
But their costs or on the higher side...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 8, 2007)

@praka123, I do agree the details are sketchy.But then if I have decided to go in for a Netgear Wireless Router WGR614,I would rather prefer to go to the manufacturer's website,get all the details such as specifications, Warranty terms etc., and makeup my mind to buy. Illiya? Now whom should I decide upon? A dealer who says "We do not provide any technical Support or service support.. The goods are sold to you 'as is where is' with 'all faults' and we are not responsible in any way. We in totality pass on the manufacturer's warranty and you have to take it up directly with them in case you have any issues" and/or words to that effect or one who says"Our endeavour is not only sale of products to our valued clients, but also render after-sales services as and when required. The sales and service team comprises of experienced and dedicated technocrats who spare no stone unturned to extend support services to the best satisfaction of the buyers." "Carry in warranty against manufacturing defects only."(This would mean that you are effectively protected against DOA - dead on arrival)"
"Every product we sell except those listed below have “7 DAY IRON CLAD GUARANTEE”. It is backed by our promise that you'll be satisfied with the product or we'll take it back within 7 days."
This is no canvassing but as I said attitude and fair trade practices as enunciated in the policy statements do matter to the buyer. IMO theitdepot.com fails to inspire any buyer's confidence.
@proton, thanks for the two references which highlight that the seller cannot walk away stating that it is all pleasure for me and all pain for you should the product is found defective.All buyers should go through the references and exercise their rights before and after buying.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

@ponmayil ur views are right.but then i said only that  cwh site looks lil lacking in terms of product description.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 9, 2007)

^ I haven't chided you either.
The focus is mainly on the terms and conditions, Policies etc., as enunciated by the sellers.
I know how vocal you have been on this


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 10, 2007)

guys,i think www.theitdepot.com is reliable.i bought a logitech precison gamepad an it was delivered promptly within 2 days.but their prices are high for certain products.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 10, 2007)

abhinandh said:
			
		

> guys,i think www.theitdepot.com is reliable.i bought a logitech precison gamepad an it was delivered promptly within 2 days.but their prices are high for certain products.


 
 Just because a product is delivered promptly do u call a seller reliable?Just because the product received works fine, does the seller become reliable? 

It may so happen that in almost 95% of the cases the delivery may be prompt and the products work without any problems.

What does the seller do or wants to do in the reminder of 5% of the cases?

This is where the seller's true colour is revealed.

I am afraid you did not read through their terms and conditions nor did you go through the policies of the computerwarehouse.

I had recently bought an ASUS  motherboard from a local dealer. On first switching it will boot but shut down after ten minutes.I returned the board to the dealer and he promptly replaced it with a new motherboard which worked fine.He did not say I am not responsible for the manufacturing defects. He did not say "when you buy you buy "with all faults" . I have nothing to do.Go to ASUS"


----------



## proton (Jun 15, 2007)

I fully agree with Ponmayilal.
Before you place any order online. Ask the vendor about his return policy 
1.when the item received is DOA (Dead On Arrival). Check whether he will replace it immediately. 
2.when the item is OK on receipt but develops a defect later but within the manufacturer’s warranty. Check whether he will service the manufacturer’s warranty or point his fingers to the service facility of the manufacturer/distributor. 

Make your decision only after you receive categorical and unambiguous replies from him and never be in a hurry to make online purchases in a flash.

e-commerce is still at its infancy in India and poses a lot of problems for the consumers and it is for the consumer to be wary before he parts his money.

In case you decide to goahead and purchase do keep the emails sent and received by you.


----------



## syogan (Jul 2, 2007)

Check this out

*www.techenclave.com/forums/is-theitdepot-com-shopping-reliable-71832.html

The service is good. No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

i dont think its reliable


----------



## syogan (Jul 4, 2007)

Satyamy

Have u ever bought anything from www.theitdepot.com and had a problem or is it just I don't like it so it's not reliable


----------



## satyamy (Jul 4, 2007)

syogan said:
			
		

> Satyamy
> 
> Have u ever bought anything from www.theitdepot.com and had a problem or is it just I don't like it so it's not reliable


offcourse

few weeks ago
I buyied a DVD Writer for Rs. 2100 + 115 extra /- from www.theitdepot.com
& on the next day my frnd said he bought a New DVD Writer for Rs. 1900/- from lamington + Rs. 20 extra (Bus Fares)

So wht do u think 
which one is reliable........?


----------



## janitha (Jul 4, 2007)

What I feel and do is to buy only hard to get items from online shops.

But what I heard is that in western countries online shopping is always cheaper.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, click on the link  *cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8241884164574&lang=en-IN&mkt=en-IN&FORM=CVRE9    
 Theitdepot had a technical support site http//theitdepot.net, which no longer exists.The above link gives you a cached page. If the link does not open copy and paste. Read on and it is a mystery as to what happened further, but you know the woes of a customer.Guard yourself before buying online.


----------



## proton (Jul 5, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Well, click on the link *cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8241884164574&lang=en-IN&mkt=en-IN&FORM=CVRE9
> Theitdepot had a technical support site http//theitdepot.net, which no longer exists.The above link gives you a cached page. If the link does not open copy and paste. Read on and it is a mystery as to what happened further, but you know the woes of a customer.Guard yourself before buying online.


 
I shall modify the last statement:
"Guard yourself before and *after* buying online"


----------



## syogan (Jul 8, 2007)

Satyamy 

do you real mean to say that www.Theitdepot.com is not reliable because you paid a higher price?

seems like you have a bone to pick because a friend pointed out that he bought it cheaper.



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Well, click on the link  *cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8241884164574&lang=en-IN&mkt=en-IN&FORM=CVRE9
> Theitdepot had a technical support site http//theitdepot.net, which no longer exists.The above link gives you a cached page. If the link does not open copy and paste. Read on and it is a mystery as to what happened further, but you know the woes of a customer.Guard yourself before buying online.



Like you said you don't know what happened. Being on gaurd is a perogative of any customer be it online or offline but the issue is whether www.theitdepot.com is reliable or not.

Ponmayil how did you know about the tech support page????


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 9, 2007)

yep @syogan, a year or so ago I had as part of my academic program done a small paper on "e-commerce in India" and at that time I had gone through the website and also that of many other online sellers.


----------



## syogan (Jul 13, 2007)

ponmayil

All i have heard so far is that the terms and conditions are not good and that there has been an issue noted on their support page that we have no idea how it ended and therefore your contention and opinion about their reliability. You have also mentioned that you would rather buy elsewhere if you choose to buy online.

We are not discussing where you would like to buy if you choose to buy online here. We are only trying to ascertain whether www.theitdepot.com is reliable or not.

The only People who have actually bought from www.theitdepot.com and have participated on this discussion say that it is reliable but a bit costly. 
Your posts seem to have done a sales talk for computerwarehouse rather than through any light on the reliability of www.theitdepot.com.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 15, 2007)

@syogan
1.      Have you purchased anything from the itdepot.com before opining that “their service is good.” Or is it because so many people have purchased and were happy and so me too joins them?
2.      Just because I compared the terms and conditions of Computerwarehouse and the itdepot.com, and stated  “IMO theitdepot.com fails to inspire any buyer's confidence.” do you consider it as a sales talk in favour of Computerwarehouse? 
3.      Be it Computerwarehouse, theitdepot or any other online /offline vendor, all or most of them by and large deal with the same products  by reputed manufacturers. I have , as a computer hobbyist, purchased computer peripherals from theitdepot, Computerwarehouse, Delta Peripherals, Xserve India, Rashi Peripherals, Priya International and various other dealers/distributors big and small. If the consumers who bought them feel happy about it, it only confirms the reliability and credibility of the manufacturers and no credit can really be attributed  to the sellers. IMO the seller’s reliability and credibility is established by their policies made known to the buyers before they purchase and the service and support they provide after the sale, in consonance with accepted fair trade practices.  I have clearly stated in a previous post “It may so happen that in almost 95% of the cases the delivery may be prompt and the products work without any problems.What does the seller do or wants to do in the reminder of 5% of the cases? This is where the seller's true colour is revealed.” 
4.      This thread was started by agnels who has complained that after receipt of the money, theitdepot has failed to respond to his queries.I had brought out the other instance (  *cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8286006714751&lang=en-IN&mkt=en-IN&FORM=CVRE5  )wherein theitdepot had supplied a wrong card and after the buyer sent it back through the person/courier authorised by theitdepot , theitdepot was only being evasive for months. They also did not reply to his last post. And there was not an iota of regret on their part for delivering a wrong product. Neither agnels nor elendil had come out on what happened further in their cases but it does not take away the frustration and agony they had experienced.
5.       I am definitely not on the payroll of Computerwarehouse.But in an indirect comment on their policy and in favour of theitdepot, you have stated “No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you” Have you been “shafted” by anyone like that or is it a wild statement not based on any facts? Your comment that satyamy had “a bone to pick up” is also not in good taste.
6.      You are welcome to give your opinions for or against , but please do not try to denigrate others either directly or indirectly.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2007)

syogan said:
			
		

> Satyamy
> 
> do you real mean to say that www.Theitdepot.com is not reliable because you paid a higher price?
> 
> seems like you have a bone to pick because a friend pointed out that he bought it cheaper.


 
yes 
i dont believe them


----------



## syogan (Jul 18, 2007)

@Ponmayilal
1. Have you purchased anything from the itdepot.com before opining that “their service is good.” Or is it because so many people have purchased and were happy and so me too joins them?
You are imagining or assuming things I have never stated that the service from www.theitdepot.com is either good nor Bad???
2. Just because I compared the terms and conditions of Computerwarehouse and the itdepot.com, and stated “IMO theitdepot.com fails to inspire any buyer's confidence.” do you consider it as a sales talk in favour of Computerwarehouse? 
Terms and conditions cannot be a yardstick for reliability. "Enron" was at one time one of the most reliable companies. Your statement was either very naive or prejudiced.  

3. Be it Computerwarehouse, theitdepot or any other online /offline vendor, all or most of them by and large deal with the same products by reputed manufacturers. I have , as a computer hobbyist, purchased computer peripherals from theitdepot, Computerwarehouse, Delta Peripherals, Xserve India, Rashi Peripherals, Priya International and various other dealers/distributors big and small. If the consumers who bought them feel happy about it, it only confirms the reliability and credibility of the manufacturers and no credit can really be attributed to the sellers. IMO the seller’s reliability and credibility is established by their policies made known to the buyers before they purchase and the service and support they provide after the sale, in consonance with accepted fair trade practices. I have clearly stated in a previous post “It may so happen that in almost 95% of the cases the delivery may be prompt and the products work without any problems.What does the seller do or wants to do in the reminder of 5% of the cases? This is where the seller's true colour is revealed.” 

In the service industry 100% customer satisfaction is a myth. At India 95% would be a great acheivement. In any case we are discussing about theitdepot and you have only established that a)they did not respond to agnels query. Yes It is their duty to repond to a query  and b) they have no regret in delivering a wrong product.  Please read the post again. they have mentioned that there was a time delay on the part of the customer to inform www.theitdepot.com and also that this matter involved a legal process. Now if it was a simple question of a mix up of products where will the question of legal process come in. There is more to it than just a wrong product dispatch. Have you any idea how long it takes for any legal process to get done at INDIA? so to summarise you have established that 
a) they did not respond to agnels query
b) A wrong product is claimed to have been received by a a customer who has informed theitdepot after a time dalay and which theitdepot seems to be doing some legal verification. 
therefore theitdepot is not reliable. If such are your benchmarks for reliablity please can you let us know what online stores you consider reliable at India?? 
4. This thread was started by agnels who has complained that after receipt of the money, theitdepot has failed to respond to his queries.I had brought out the other instance ( *cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=8286006714751&lang=en-IN&mkt=en-IN&FORM=CVRE5 )wherein theitdepot had supplied a wrong card and after the buyer sent it back through the person/courier authorised by theitdepot , theitdepot was only being evasive for months. They also did not reply to his last post. And there was not an iota of regret on their part for delivering a wrong product. Neither agnels nor elendil had come out on what happened further in their cases but it does not take away the frustration and agony they had experienced.
Yes both of them would have obviously experienced anger and frustration. 
5. I am definitely not on the payroll of Computerwarehouse.But in an indirect comment on their policy and in favour of theitdepot, you have stated “No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you” Have you been “shafted” by anyone like that or is it a wild statement not based on any facts? Your comment that satyamy had “a bone to pick up” is also not in good taste.

My statement was to counter your contention that the terms and conditions are good and therefore they are reliable. YES I have been shafted, lots of times too whereas it seems that you have never been shafted. You must be young Please check with others(about being shafted), do some reading or just wait for experience to catch up with you. 
I stand by my comment "a bone to pick up" Just because a product is cheaper somewhere else it does not make them unreliable(www.theitdepot.com). A product can and will always be found cheaper somewhere else. Again this statement was either very naive or prejudiced.   
Good taste Bad taste. One man's food can be another man's poison. Please do not impose personal standards.
6. You are welcome to give your opinions for or against , but please do not try to denigrate others either directly or indirectly.
Let us not get into what is denigratring. However The intention in my comment was to highlight the possible reason or motive for your statement. If such is not the case let it show otherwise.  

We are trying to acertain whether theitdepot is reliable or not. Maybe we should first define reliability. How can and how should we judge whether a site is reliable or not? Maybe the problem is becuase there are no benchmarks for this measurement.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 18, 2007)

syogan said:
			
		

> Check this out
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/forums/is-theitdepot-com-shopping-reliable-71832.html
> 
> The service is good. No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you.


 
@syogan
Was this not your post? "The service is good" Was this not your statement? 
and hence my question 
Have you purchased anything from the itdepot.com before opining that “their service is good.” Or is it because so many people have purchased and were happy and so me too joins them?
Am I imagining or assuming things?  OMG.


----------



## syogan (Jul 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @syogan
> Was this not your post? "The service is good" Was this not your statement?
> and hence my question
> Have you purchased anything from the itdepot.com before opining that “their service is good.” Or is it because so many people have purchased and were happy and so me too joins them?
> Am I imagining or assuming things? OMG.


 
Oops my mistake. OMG you caught me .........

so much for benchmarking reliability


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 24, 2007)

@syogan
I appreciate your admission of mistake. Still, while “satyamy” answered your question, you chose not to answer the same question thrown back to you.


----------



## syogan (Jul 25, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @syogan
> I appreciate your admission of mistake. Still, while “satyamy” answered your question, you chose not to answer the same question thrown back to you.


 
My addmission of mistake ?????????? I guess you find satire challenging.

anyways if you have something to say about "Is www.theitdepot.com reliable?" say it or you are just wasting everybody's time.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jul 26, 2007)

When a consumer wants to buy online how does he assess the “reliability” of an online seller? 1. He does not have direct contact with the seller.2. He may not have friends around who have made online purchases to ascertain their experience. In the circumstances what is stated by the seller in his website be it terms and conditions or policies assumes quite a significance.The consumer will be right in comparing this aspect with that of other online sellers and if he chooses seller no.1 dumping seller no 2., it automatically means that he reposes confidence in seller no.1 and does not want to rely on seller no.2.The same thing holds good on the price front. If seller no.1 sells the same product at a less price, in the consumer's perception  seller no 1. is happy with a reasonable profit and therefore he may rather rely on him than seller no.2. who wants to make quick money. Adverse experiences of a few customers who had problems as reported and available in the public domain carry much more weightage in his assessment of reliability than prompt and expeditious delivery, the product works fine etc, which are expected as a matter of fact and routine. Thus a consumer’s perception of reliability is fully a subjective matter which does not lend itself to any quantitative yardstick measurement.
It will be naive to say that terms and conditions, policies etc., cannot be used to assess  reliability. It will be naive to say the price cannot be used to assess reliability.It will be naive to say that only persons who have purchased can talk on  reliability. It will be naïve to say only positive comments should be taken and adverse experience of a few cannot be taken in assessing reliability.
And it will be naive on my part to assume that “syogan” is someone without vested interests. One Mr.*S*hanmugavel *Yogan* is the Managing Director of Cyber Space Abacus Private Ltd., which runs the itdepot. This info is available on the web. Does “syogan” relate to this name? IMO yes 100%. I cannot wish it away as a coincidence.  With this info in mind, those who posted and also those who view can go through all that is said under this thread and  can make their own inference as to who is picking a bone and who is making a sales talk, trying to turn the tide.
And byeeeee…………………………………….to this thread.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 26, 2007)

@ponmayilal-ur points are quiet understood by many  and informative too.thx


----------



## janitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Interesting and informative.


----------



## proton (Jul 27, 2007)

Kudos to Ponmayilal for unmasking syogan. I had this doubt from the day syogan entered into this otherwise dormant thread till then, but chose to wait and watch. If as exposed syogan is indeed the Managing Director of the firm that owns theitdepot (very few will have doubts on it) he should come out clean and answer the following questions.
1.Why did not theitdepot respond to  agnels queries after it received payment? Was the order finally executed and how many days after payment?
2.In the case of elendil who received a wrong item, please clarify unambiguously what the legal issue was?
3.Against whom and in which court of law such legal process was initiated, that would have involved a long time as claimed?
4.What happened finally? Was the issue resolved? When and how?
Friends, let us wait and watch whether syogan will make his appearance again or has called it quits like Ponmayilal ( hopefully from this thread only as stated  )


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

Also,I'd like to know if these sort of terms and conditions listed in his website can be noted to Cyber Crime cell,Chennai


----------



## proton (Jul 29, 2007)

While many of the blatantly one-sided terms and conditions will not stand the scrutiny of law if an aggrieved consumer hauls up the trader in a court of law, there is effectively no mechanism to prevent sellers from exhibiting such unfair terms. In US there are local communities which run Better Business Bureaus which form part of a countrywide network, that evaluates the member companies' and traders' online Reliability standards for ethical online business practices and allows them to exhibit BBB_OnLine_ Reliability seal. *www.bbbonline.org/consumer/ 
Till such time we have such watchdog mechanisms, it will be for the consumers to be alert,raise their voice and shun such traders.


----------



## syogan (Jul 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Also,I'd like to know if these sort of terms and conditions listed in his website can be noted to Cyber Crime cell,Chennai


 
You want to note the terms and conditions to the cyber crime cell???????????????

Are you stating that the terms and conditions mentioned on the site are a crime????????

I am lost what exactly is the crime on the terms and conditions?


----------



## janitha (Jul 29, 2007)

It seems identity is accepted.


----------



## syogan (Jul 29, 2007)

@Proton
Your previous comments on this thread such as the below mentioned are in my opinion accurate.  
Make your decision only after you receive categorical and unambiguous replies from him and never be in a hurry to make online purchases in a flash.
e-commerce is still at its infancy in India and poses a lot of problems for the consumers and it is for the consumer to be wary before he parts his money.

Regarding your post
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kudos to Ponmayilal for unmasking syogan.* 
If I wanted to be masked I would have probably used some fancy name like yours. I will answer your queries
*1.Why did not theitdepot respond to agnels queries after it received payment? Was the order finally executed and how many days after payment?*
Most of payments recieved are through credit cards. When a credit card transaction is approved a trigger is set to e mail customer of order confirmation, create a order form etc etc. Agnel had instead paid by a direct deposit to our bank. Order procesing was not aware that an order had even been placed till after receipt of his mail. The product was shipped. The product that he had ordered was not in stock. If a product is in stock as mentioned on the site then it is shipped within 24 hours if not it is shipped only after availability of product. I am not sure exactly how many days maybe 4 or 5 but i could be wrong I can and will update you on this. 
*2. In the case of elendil who received a wrong item, please clarify unambiguously what the legal issue was
3. Against whom and in which court of law such legal process was initiated, that would have involved a long time as claimed
4.What happened finally? Was the issue resolved? When and how?*
This is a long story but I will be brief. Shipments are sent by Blue dart courier or in places that are not covered through speed post. The product was shipped through blue dart. The customer has received the product and signed for it. As far as blue dart is concerned end of story. However the customer after a few days called and informed that the product was a wrong product. The product in question is a high value product. Our process does not allow for a wrong high value product to be shipped because the product is procurred against order. Invoices of distributors, serial numbers etc are updated and the logistics has no access to be able to substitue a product. Such being the case the first issue was was whether the product that was shipped was actually a wrong product. The customer informing us after a time delay made things worse. Blue dart gave us a run around and finally asked us to go to the cops. The cops gave us a run around and then asked us to go legal. Legal gave a run around becuase the value was low for them to pursue but finally they asked us to go back to the cops and file a case. When we went to the cops we were told that If we do file a case there would be an investigation at the customers end becuase he had signed for the product. If we followed through with this the matter would also place the customer in an awkward position. Finally we decided on refunding the product value to the customer. 

You have posted a link to the *www.bbbonline.org/consumer/ This is what I was refering to ponmayil when i said we must have benchmarks. We do not have such a forum at India. Why not start one? We can ask Ponmayil also to help.



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> It seems identity is accepted.


 
Hi

As I had posted to proton if I had wanted to hide identity I would had a fance name like his on this forum.

@ Ponmayil
Adverse experiences of a few customers who had problems as reported and available in the public domain carry much more weightage in his assessment of reliability 
Such being the case it is impertinent that the information is accurate and not one sided and where a person can make a well informed decision
Thus a consumer’s perception of reliability is fully a subjective matter which does not lend itself to any quantitative yardstick measurement.
Reliability can be measured. There are companies that do benchmarking and companies get certification from organizations. check out standards for ethical online business practices listed by proton maybe There are those would want it to remain a subjective matter.

It will be naive to say that terms and conditions, policies etc., cannot be used to assess reliability. It will be naive to say the price cannot be used to assess reliability.It will be naive to say that only persons who have purchased can talk on reliability.
Grow up faster the better
It will be naïve to say only positive comments should be taken and adverse experience of a few cannot be taken in assessing reliability.
It is even more foolish to say that one experience of getting a late reply and one experience of which you do not know the full details is the only factor in pronouncing your verdict of unreliability.
And it will be naive on my part to assume that “syogan” is someone without vested interests. One Mr.Shanmugavel Yogan is the Managing Director of Cyber Space Abacus Private Ltd., which runs the itdepot. This info is available on the web. Does “syogan” relate to this name? IMO yes 100%. I cannot wish it away as a coincidence. With this info in mind, those who posted and also those who view can go through all that is said under this thread and can make their own inference as to who is picking a bone and who is making a sales talk, trying to turn the tide.
And byeeeee…………………………………….to this thread
Yes it would be naive of you to assume that syogan is someone without vested interests. Does the fact that Mr shunmugavel Yogan who has a vested interest in contending your opinion of defining reliability or unreliability upset you that you want to leave the thread? This is not personal do not leave.



			
				proton said:
			
		

> While many of the blatantly one-sided terms and conditions will not stand the scrutiny of law if an aggrieved consumer hauls up the trader in a court of law, there is effectively no mechanism to prevent sellers from exhibiting such unfair terms. In US there are local communities which run Better Business Bureaus which form part of a countrywide network, that evaluates the member companies' and traders' online Reliability standards for ethical online business practices and allows them to exhibit BBB_OnLine_ Reliability seal. *www.bbbonline.org/consumer/
> Till such time we have such watchdog mechanisms, it will be for the consumers to be alert,raise their voice and shun such traders.


 
Hi Proton

Please can you visit *www.theitdepot.com/terms_conditions.php . Do you find any of the terms and conditions blatantly? Are any of them one sided and are there any unfair terms.

This is not to prove anything but rather to work on whether any of them can be modified or changed if necessary.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

ur terms and conditions are unacceptible.how can a end user communicate direct with companies.many companies simply neglects.it is the duty of the seller/retailer to  maintain the claims of warranty.ur terms and conditions for warranty must need to be changed.dont think not everyone knows h/w sales.
also make the prices reasonable.the prices you quotes on the website when compared to street price seems too high.small metros like in Ernakulam,even small computer sellers in towns can give you warranty!why not yours?this seems illogical.I believe you takes things postiviely.
I am also one potential customer(many too,but left it=see the poll!) who your company lost due to just going through your terms and conditions.I know the song the wholesalers says "dont take extra liabilities"-this is NOT an extra thing.warranty is a must for it hardware.NO-not everyone are there to play with fake ordering dramas through online trading.


----------



## Daffodil (Jul 29, 2007)

If I wanted to be masked I would have probably used some fancy name like yours. - syogan
This is post-event statement.As long as nobody knew who was speaking as syogan, you remained incognito.To that extent Ponmayilal did unmask you and deserves the kudos from  not only Proton but many others who have seen this thread. Why did you not introduce yourself in the first instance and start a dialogue or discussion or give your opinions gracefully in defence of itdepot? What you started doing is a sales talk to prop up the sagging fortunes of itdepot posing as any other consumer starting with “The service is good. No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you” but accused Ponmayilal as doing a sales talk for Computerwarehouse.’’ What a joke!  You questioned satyamy.When Ponmayilal questioned whether you had purchased anything from theitdepot you stated “You are imagining or assuming things I have never stated that the service from www.theitdepot.com is either good nor Bad???” Do you think those who see all these posts are blind? We do now know why you got irritated and asked Ponmayilal not to waste others time.
The poll results are there for everyone to see.If you want you can start another poll “Will you buy from theitdepot , after going through their terms and conditions?” to prove your contention “Terms and conditions cannot be a yardstick for reliability.”
( I have cut and pasted from your posting)


----------



## syogan (Jul 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ur terms and conditions are unacceptible.how can a end user communicate direct with companies.many companies simply neglects.it is the duty of the seller/retailer to maintain the claims of warranty.ur terms and conditions for warranty must need to be changed.dont think not everyone knows h/w sales.
> also make the prices reasonable.the prices you quotes on the website when compared to street price seems too high.small metros like in Ernakulam,even small computer sellers in towns can give you warranty!why not yours?this seems illogical.I believe you takes things postiviely.
> I am also one potential customer(many too,but left it=see the poll!) who your company lost due to just going through your terms and conditions.I know the song the wholesalers says "dont take extra liabilities"-this is NOT an extra thing.warranty is a must for it hardware.NO-not everyone are there to play with fake ordering dramas through online trading.


 
Hi Praka

*Thanks for noting that I do take things positively.* To clear things up

*ur terms and conditions are unacceptible.*
]There are quite a few mentioned, which one is not acceptable?
*can a end user communicate direct with companies*
Are you thinking that we are asking all customers to talk to the manufacturers for warranty?
*many companies simply neglects.it is the duty of the seller/retailer to maintain the claims of warranty*
Yes unfortunately most companies do not deliver in terms of prompt service. However anything bought from our store is under warranty for the period of time from which they purchased for one or two or five years depending on the product. Theitdepot.com assigns and passes through to the customer any warranty of the manufacturer” for example if you purchase a flash pen drive and it doesn’t work after a month the product is still covered under warranty. We will get the product replaced/serviced from the distributor for the customer. For your information almost all products come with a warranty except maybe mouse pads or stuff like that.
*ur terms and conditions for warranty must need to be changed*
What part of warranty in the terms and conditions are you proposing that we change?
*dont think not everyone knows h/w sales*
Yes I think you are right. We assume that everyone who is buying a component is aware of the hardware specifications. Point noted I will get it more organized
*also make the prices reasonable. the prices you quotes on the website when compared to street price seems too high*
Yes Actually sometimes our in-store prices too will be lower on some products but unfortunately online sales at India is still in its infancy. In order to lower prices. 
I can be reached at s.yogan@gmail.com. Please let me know if you need any info.



			
				Daffodil said:
			
		

> If I wanted to be masked I would have probably used some fancy name like yours. - syogan
> This is post-event statement.As long as nobody knew who was speaking as syogan, you remained incognito.To that extent Ponmayilal did unmask you and deserves the kudos from not only Proton but many others who have seen this thread. Why did you not introduce yourself in the first instance and start a dialogue or discussion or give your opinions gracefully in defence of itdepot? What you started doing is a sales talk to prop up the sagging fortunes of itdepot posing as any other consumer starting with “The service is good. No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you” but accused Ponmayilal as doing a sales talk for Computerwarehouse.’’ What a joke! You questioned satyamy.When Ponmayilal questioned whether you had purchased anything from theitdepot you stated “You are imagining or assuming things I have never stated that the service from www.theitdepot.com is either good nor Bad???” Do you think those who see all these posts are blind? We do now know why you got irritated and asked Ponmayilal not to waste others time.
> The poll results are there for everyone to see.If you want you can start another poll “Will you buy from theitdepot , after going through their terms and conditions?” to prove your contention “Terms and conditions cannot be a yardstick for reliability.”
> ( I have cut and pasted from your posting)


 
*This is post-event statement.As long as nobody knew who was speaking as syogan, you remained incognito.*
isn't everybody here incognito
*Ponmayilal did unmask you and deserves the kudos from not only Proton but many others who have seen this thread*. 
Why because he looked up to see who this syogan guy is???? 
*Why did you not introduce yourself in the first instance and start a dialogue or discussion or give your opinions gracefully in defence of itdepot?*
I did not start this dialogue I was informed of this thread by a customer. I did give my opinion. I have also been questioning opinions and stating the need for establishing a yardstick for measurement of reliability instead of going by just opinions. That is what the thread was supposed to be about. Being Graceful?? please If you can dish it you must make sure you can take it. People have posted that theitdepot is " Arent they Criminals?" When you are stating reliability and calling them criminals you are questioning the character of that organization. My posts were to keep that in context and perspective. Should your reliability as a person be based on subjective opinions? as ponmayil has stated "Thus a consumer’s perception of reliability is fully a subjective matter which does not lend itself to any quantitative yardstick measurement."
*What you started doing is a sales talk to prop up the sagging fortunes of itdepot posing as any other consumer starting with “The service is good. No tall promises such as the 7 day iron clad warranty but ussually the people who make tall promises are the ones who shaft you” but accused Ponmayilal as doing a sales talk for Computerwarehouse.’’ What a joke!*
"sagging fortunes of itdepot" I can actually laugh at your face and I do. Yes the service is good. Not just my words, testimonials from customers. Yes there are no tall promises as you may have noticed  when you read the terms and conditions. People who make tall promises do shaft you. That ofcourse is an opinion which you consider a joke. Do a double check the joke maybe on you.
*You questioned satyamy*
*Y*es I did and I stated that he was naive to think that just because a product is cheaper elsewhere offline it means that theitdepot is not reliable. 
*When Ponmayilal questioned whether you had purchased anything from theitdepot you stated “You are imagining or assuming things I have never stated that the service from **www.theitdepot.com** is either good nor Bad???” Do you think those who see all these posts are blind?*
you obviously have missed the below mentioned post just as I missed seeing the post about "service is good"
Oops my mistake. OMG you caught me .........
so much for benchmarking reliability
*We do now know why you got irritated and asked Ponmayilal not to waste others time.*
Based on your post I am sure you don't know why I was irritated. There have been two issues that were highlighted and the terms and conditions that people think make us criminals, based on which the reliability of theitdepot was defined. The thread was on the same question. Ponmayil instead of addressing these issues has implyed and has now stated that a customer's perception of reliability is a subjective question. "In law, defamation is the communication of a statement that makes a false claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may harm the reputation of an individual, business, product, group, government or nation. Most jurisdictions allow legal actions, civil and/or criminal, to deter various kinds of defamation and retaliate against criticism." Amongst all the posts only Proton seems to have any interest in addressing the actual issues. 
*The poll results are there for everyone to see.If you want you can start another poll “Will you buy from theitdepot , after going through their terms and conditions?” to prove your contention “Terms and conditions cannot be a yardstick for reliability.”*
Everybody can see the poll results but has anyone actaully proved that theitdepot is not reliable? All we have seen is a claim to reliability based on subjective preferences. A crude but a simple, effective and a more accurate yardstick to prove my contention which is not based on subjective questions would be the sales and longetivity of the store.* I rest my case*.
If you or any of the readers are still claiming that theitdepot is not reliable because of the poll or because of your subscription to the subjective theory you too would be wasting my time if not everybody's time. Now that everyone knows my relationship totheitdepot.com and  you are interested to setup an acurate measuring yardstick or have any complaints, issues that you would like theitdepot to resolve please mail me at s.yogan@gmail.com


----------



## proton (Aug 1, 2007)

@syogan, Let me first thank and appreciate you for coming out and expressing your opinions , calling others to tell you what exactly they find objectionable so that you may consider those aspects and do the best you can without compromising your interests as a seller. You do owe it to the company you represent.
I cannot but help feeling that your avowed objective of “stating the need for establishing a yardstick for measurement of reliability”, would have been better  served and appreciated, had you in the first instance itself made yourself known and started giving your opinions, questioning other’s opinions and starting a discussion etc. It could have perhaps avoided the frayed tempers,charges and counter-charges. This is not a criticism but my personal view. In any case all is well that ends well. 
And thank you for answering my two questions on agnels and elendil. I shall give my views on it in the next post.
*As for the terms and conditions, I note that substantial changes have been made and in its present form more acceptable.* A part of the previous terms and conditions as it existed when this thread started and was in progress 
*warranties; all products sold "as-is" or "with all faults"
*All items sold through theitdepot.com are sold "as-is" or "with all faults." the entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. should any of these items prove defective, do not function, or function improperly in any way following their purchase, the buyer, and not the manufacturer, distributor, or theitdepot.com, assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repair.
(Thanks to Praka123. I cut and pasted this from his post. Since this no longer exists in www.theitdepot.com)
The present terms and conditions as modified
*warranties; all products sold "as-is" or "with all faults"*
Theitdepot.com is a distributor only. Products sold by Theitdepot.com are not manufactured by Theitdepot.com. The products may, however, be covered by each manufacturer's warranty, service, and support policy (if present). Theitdepot.com assigns and passes through to the customer any warranty of the manufacturer, and customer acknowledges that it shall have recourse only under such warranties and only as against the manufacturer of the products. 
Theitdepot.com makes no representation or express warranty with respect to the product except those stated in this document. Theitdepot.com disclaims all other warranties, express or implied, as to any such product, including and without limitation, the implied warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose, and any implied warranties arising from statute, trade usage, course of dealing, or course of performance. 
I would still request that you delete “*all products sold "as-is" or "with all faults" *from the heading as it is likely to create an aversion and  psychological barrier in the minds of the viewer. What is stated below the heading as  *Warranties* should be sufficient subject to further modification suggested below.
“and only as against the manufacturer of the products.” This should be deleted as it is  “one-sided”, the seller trying to exempt himself against any recourse by the consumer. This, in my opinion, will not stand the scrutiny of law. Please refer to my previous post dated 07-06-2007 on this subject and the links given therein which I repeat below. 
*ncdrc.nic.in/1_1_2.html      para 1.7-3  page 2.20
*www.tribuneindia.com/2007/200...rum/rights.htm
*That you will undertake servicing the manufacturers’ warranty too has been adequately stated.*  (– which I think was missing previously, though I have no way of confirming this since I do not have a copy of the terms and conditions as it existed before )
So ,friends, let us take our time and discuss any issue in a cordial atmosphere without calling names or adducing motives. Even Ponmayilal who is on self-imposed exile can join in, since syogan has said he has nothing personal against and has an open mind on any issue. Thanks to all.


----------



## syogan (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Proton

This is a public thread. I asked questions raised issues questioned opinions and generally created frayed tempers. could it have been avoided?? I am not too sure.
Yes the terms and conditions were modified after it was brought to notice at this thread. "Thank You"
The heading “*all products sold "as-is" or "with all faults"*  does sound rude. We will have to modify that. 
Regarding the other modification "“and only as against the manufacturer of the products.”  and the subsequent link to the Tribune india. The consumer courts at India have enormous discretionary powers however they too are quite aware and alert to the system being abused which you may find surprsing is quite often the case. The point being we beleive that it is the manufacturer who is reponsible for a product and it's quality and it is the customer's responsibility to make the choice. This is inspite of whether this will stand the crutiny of law or not. At the same time we will not sell products that we think are in anyway dubious, low quality or just plain bad. 
We are working on a warranty and customer review option for products on our site. This should also help.
Ponmayil had stated that he did research for online stores a while ago. All online stores and customers will benefit if a benchmarking system is in place. This is not too difficult to do. If people are willing to spend a liitle bit of time I am sure it can be done.

Thanks for your feedback. Please mail me syogan@gmail.com if you have any ideas issues etc.

Cheers


----------



## agnels (Sep 22, 2007)

> 1.Why did not theitdepot respond to  agnels queries after it received payment? Was the order finally executed and how many days after payment?




I  transfered the money & sent a mail to customersupport@theitdepot.com and registered countless complaints on their website... but they sidn't respond. I sent a mail again on 5th still no response..Then i called them and talked to Ms. Uma and she acknowledged receipt of payment but said  that she has not received any mail from me, and told me to send the details again to purchase@theitdepot.com & cc to uma@theitdepot.com. I finally received the product on 16/06/2007.


Again this month i ordered a Creative webcam Live  as shown on their website but a cretive webcam vista was delivered. They said that by mistake the wrong product was shown and offered to refund my money back. But this is cheating.......

TOTATLY UNRELIABLE

How can they say that a wrong product is shown on their website and offer a refund. If it was US they would have been sued for...........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I think online trading is risky.I refrain from online trading and transactions as much as possible.


----------



## proton (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is news about IT Depot from reliable sources.

Two consumers had jointly filed a consumer complaint against  Cyber Space Abacus Private Ltd (Managing Director SYOGAN) before the Chennai district consumer forum in March 2007.

In July 2007, the consumer forum had ordered Cyber Space Abacus Pvt. Ltd to refund the cost price of the item purchased from them and also pay a compensation of Rs. 25,000/- to the two complainants within one month.(The total award amount is something like Rs. 35000 plus)

Against this order, Cyber Space Abacus Pvt Ltd., has now preferred an appeal before the  Tamil Nadu State Commission and the “legal process” is on.

At the end of it, we will know whether the consumers win or the IT Depot wins.

Syogan’s assertion of the crude yardstick “longevity and sales turnover can be a measure of reliability” is now under test. 

Let us wait for the State Commission’s verdict. ( which I understand may take months if not years in view of the number of appeals pending before the Commission.)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

^hmm...deserves it!BTW can u point to source of the news?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 13, 2008)

> How can they say that a wrong product is shown on their website and offer a refund



Refund? This stupid IT Depot guys not even giving the refund for one of my friend for the last two months. 

Where is their shop in Chennai? Where are these guys from? Are they Natives of Tamilnadu?


----------



## proton (Mar 13, 2008)

Cyber Space Abacus Pvt. Ltd and its Managing Director Mr. Shanmugavel Yogan - a member of this forum-  seem to be in the news again for all the wrong reasons.

@VEI, you must post more details of your friend's case for all to know.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 13, 2008)

> Mr. Shanmugavel Yogan - a member of this forum



First I will teach that forum member, HOW TO DO BUSINESS in Chennai, before explaining the whole story to you all. (please let me take 2 more days!) 

If he need to know about us, ask him to visit our sites: 

*silambamindia.com
*pencaksilatindia.com

This Guy has cheated many people...Why don't you BAN this Guy from this forum!!!


----------



## ezek1el (Apr 7, 2008)

That damn Indian. Even i am proud Indian, but don't Support bullshit irresponsibility! When i ordered fnatic game mouspad, the shipped me after 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janitha (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote

"First I will teach that forum member"
 through martial arts? 

Anyways, if cheating is going on, let it be stopped.

BTW, let's say "end justifies the means"


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Apr 14, 2008)

No problem for my friend. IT Depot guy returned his money + tax for my friend in 24 hours, as he promised.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

i love to read this thread from the beginning, again and again just to see "syogan" getting pwned.


----------



## janitha (Apr 14, 2008)

pannaguma said:


> i love to read this thread from the beginning, again and again just to see "syogan" getting pwned.



why?


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

janitha said:


> why?


cmon man, he was praising his own company, without mentioning who he was ......... and thats not correct.

so him getting found out was funny.


----------



## janitha (Apr 14, 2008)

pannaguma said:


> cmon man, he was praising his own company, without mentioning who he was ......... and thats not correct.
> 
> so him getting found out was funny.



impersonation?


----------



## proton (Apr 15, 2008)

It would appear that a bit of "tail-twisting" by a local person in the form of VideoEditingIndia was necessary to hasten the refund which was otherwise due for more than two months.

When VideoEditingIndia did not come back after two days as he had indicated, I presumed that the overdue refund has been made and that this thread will lie dormant.

It is indeed amusing to see that this thread continues to run on and on like a perennial river.


----------

